# Tony Parker: NBA Live 09 Cover Boy



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Can't believe this hasn't been posted yet.

LINK​


> "I have a long history with EA SPORTS. I've been on the cover in France for five years straight and I've been playing NBA LIVE for as long as I've played basketball," said Parker. "It's a real honor for me as a European player to now be represented on the worldwide cover."




This almost makes me want to get Live over 2K... almost...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*

its hard for me to believe that there is a spur on a cover for a bball game. i hope theres no live curse.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*



ezealen said:


> This almost makes me want to get Live over 2K... almost...


You shouldn't even think about that  2k is so much better than Live, it's not even remotely close.

Btw, check your PMs.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*

This is bad news, doesnt anybody know about the "live" curse. Look at nba 08 with Arenas, the next year he got injured again and missed like 80 games. Also since Mcgrady graced the 07 cover he has been mediocore and bombarded with injuries. Lets hope Parker can change the trend.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*



streetballa said:


> This is bad news, doesnt anybody know about the "live" curse. Look at nba 08 with Arenas, the next year he got injured again and missed like 80 games. Also since Mcgrady graced the 07 cover he has been mediocore and bombarded with injuries. Lets hope Parker can change the trend.


Dwyane Wade was on the cover of NBA Live 06 and won a championship in the same year.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*



croco said:


> Dwyane Wade was on the cover of NBA Live 06 and won a championship in the same year.



ye and what happened since then, he had shoulder and knee surgeries and the heat had the worst record in the league last year, not to mention that the year before that they were swept in the first round.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*



croco said:


> You shouldn't even think about that  2k is so much better than Live, it's not even remotely close.


I know. It's far superior even graphics wise. I mean, Garnett actually looks like Garnett. I've seen a trailer for NBA Live 09 with Parker, and his avatar looks nothing like him.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*



hi im new said:


> its hard for me to believe that there is a spur on a cover for a bball game. i hope theres no live curse.


It would have kinda made sense if he was on the cover of Live 08 since he was the Finals MVP, but I just don't understand at all why they'd pick him this year.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*

This makes no sense. Isn't he the cover boy for the French version of the game since forever?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*



streetballa said:


> This is bad news, doesnt anybody know about the "live" curse. Look at nba 08 with Arenas, the next year he got injured again and missed like 80 games. Also since Mcgrady graced the 07 cover he has been mediocore and bombarded with injuries. Lets hope Parker can change the trend.


That thing only happens in the Madden football. There is no such thing in the NBA Live.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*



streetballa said:


> This is bad news, doesnt anybody know about the "live" curse. Look at nba 08 with Arenas, the next year he got injured again and missed like 80 games. Also since Mcgrady graced the 07 cover he has been mediocore and bombarded with injuries. Lets hope Parker can change the trend.


yeah there is definetly no Live curse, thats Madden.....and the reason T-Mac got hurt is because he is always hurt!!!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*

I'm thinking they should of went with TP's better half for the cover.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Tony Parker: NBA 09 Cover Boy*



stevemc said:


> I'm thinking they should of went with TP's better half for the cover.


Ginobili?


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah!  good for him! but i think it's kinda weird that they picked him 'cuz his year wasn't the at great...


----------

